# [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2012)

*[Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

*[Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Dachte son kleines Sammelsorium an Shops und Direktlinks zu häufig benutzer Ausrüstung wäre hilfreich.
Alles was wir so finden und als brauchbar erachten trage ich dann regelmäßig im ersten Post nach.


*Pots & Container:*
*NEW!* GPU-Pot Raptor3 bei der8auer.de
*NEW!* GPU-Pot Raptor Slim bei der8auer.de
*NEW!* CPU-Pot Fusion rev3.1 bei der8auer.de


*Wärmeleitpasten:*
*HOT* Wärmeleitpaste GELID GC-Extreme Gelid GC-Extreme 8.5 W/mK -45 - +110 °C Inhalt 3.5 g im Conrad Online Shop
*NEW!* Gelid Extreme bei der8auer.de
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste - 20g
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic MX-2 Wärmeleitpaste - 30g

*Benchtables:*
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Bench Table
GAMERSWARE - Gehäuse

*Thermometer & Zubehör:*
VOLTCRAFT® K101 Temperatur-Messgerät, Termometer im Conrad Online Shop
VOLTCRAFT® K102 Temperatur-Messgerät, Thermometer -200 bis +1370 °C K-Typ im Conrad Online Shop
Voltcraft K102 bei amazon.de
VOLTCRAFT® K204 Temperatur-Messgerät, Thermometer im Conrad Online Shop
K-Type Temperaturfühler -200 bis 1000°C bei Conrad.de
*NEW!* Temperaturfühler K-Typ bei der8auer.de

*Multimeter:*
VOLTCRAFT® VC-11 Digital-Multimeter, 2000 Counts CAT III 250 V im Conrad Online Shop
VOLTCRAFT VC170 Digital-Multimeter, VC100-Serie 4000 Counts CAT III 250 V im Conrad Online Shop
VOLTCRAFT VC-820 Digital-Multimeter, 4000 Counts CAT IV 600V bei Conrad.de

*Isolierung:*
Liquid Tape®, schwarz im Conrad Online Shop
Liquid Tape®, rot im Conrad Online Shop
*NEW!* Liquid Tape bei der8auer.de
Armaflex Tafel 25mmx1mx4m bei Mercateo
Armaflex/AF selbstklebend bei Hood.de
Knetradiergummi Faber-Castell bei Amazon.de
Armaflex bei isolierladen.de
Armaflexmatten bei kältetechnik-shop.de
*NEW!* Armaflex Matten & Rundprofile bei der8auer.de

*Kleber & Tapes:*
Pattex Sekundenkleber Mini Trio PSMT1 1 g im Conrad Online Shop
Gewebe-Tape (Panzerband) (L x B) 50 m x 48 mm Schwarz bei Conrad.de
Krepp-Klebeband, leicht gekreppt (L x B) 50 m x 25 mm Beige SW10-148 Conrad im Conrad Online Shop

*Widerstände:*
SMD-Widerstände bei Conrad.de
Spindel-Trimmer (VRs) bei Conrad.de
Spinde-Trimmer bei reichelt.de

*Thermoskannen:*
GRÄWE Isolierflasche 1000 ml, Dichter Drehverschluss mit Ausgießfunktion: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
Isosteel VA-9560WQ Vakuum-Isolierflasche 1,5 L mit extragroßer Einfüllöffnung aus doppelwandigem 18/8 Edelstahl mit Quickstop-Einhandausgießsystem und Klappgriff: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
Vakuum-Thermoskanne, 500 ml, Schnellverschluß, Edelstahl: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

*Lötzubehör & Litzen:*
ERSA Lötstation RDS-80
0.4mm Lötspitze für ERSA Lötkolben
Stannol Elektronik-Lötdraht, Dm 1.0 mm, Legierung Sn60Pb39Cu1
50g Stannol Lötfett bei Conrad.de
Lackisolierte Kupferlitze 0.118mm² bei conrad.de
0,05mm² Litze (25m) bei conrad.de

*Sonstiges:*
Pattex Heissklebepistole bei Conrad.de
120mm Lüfter bei caseking.de
140mm Lüfter bei caseking.de


----------



## Vaykir (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Reserviert für Bench-Session-Checkliste


----------



## der8auer (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Das ist meine Checkliste  Kann man vielleicht das ein oder andere noch hinzufügen 



> - Boards
> - RAM
> - CPUs
> - Monitor
> ...


----------



## Vaykir (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Ich wollte nen Bild machen und alles benennen 

Noch siehts so aus:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gayXFlkfwGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Januar 2012)

Haha, is anstrengend das mit anzusehen? Oder warum atmest du so schwer xDD


----------



## der8auer (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Man man räum doch mal deinen Saustall auf


----------



## Vaykir (22. Januar 2012)

CoXxOnE schrieb:
			
		

> Haha, is anstrengend das mit anzusehen? Oder warum atmest du so schwer xDD



Bin die treppe hochgerannt. Zweiter stock mit sickpack cola in der linken und kasten bitburger in der rechten.

Aufräumen mache ich wenn ich zeit dafür habe.


----------



## General Quicksilver (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*



Vaykir schrieb:


> *Lötzubehör & Litzen:*
> Lötkolben
> Lötzinn
> Lötfett
> Kupferdrahtlitze



Ich empfehle an dieser Stelle dringend Elektroniklot sowie für Elektronik geeignetes Flussmittel zu verwenden, denn Lötfett kann unter Umständen auch schädlich für die Leiterbahnen, sprich, diese werden korodiert. Von Vorteil ist es auch "No-Clean - Flussmittel" zu verwenden, denn dieses kann bedenkenlos auf der Leiterplatte verbleiben (die Entfernung der Flussmittelreste hat also nur optische Gründe, es ist keine korrosive Wirkung der Flussmittelreste zu erwarten).


----------



## der8auer (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Ich löte übringens hiermit:

ERSA RDS 80
+ feine 0,4mm Spitze:
ERSADUR 0832UDLF0,4


----------



## Apfelkuchen (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Gibts eine Lötstation, die man einem Anfänger empfehlen kann?

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken, mir eine zu holen, hab aber bisher sehr wenig Erfahrung gesammelt  (es geht in Richtung 3 mal gelötet und das wars  ).


----------



## der8auer (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Naja die Frage ist was du löten möchtest  Eine teure Lötstation bringt dir auch nicht viel wenn du generell sehr wenig Löterfahrung hast.

Ich habe mit sowas angefangen: Link

Ist nicht die beste Lötstation aber zum lernen reicht es  Würde dir empfehlen eine defekte Grafikkarte zu nehmen und dort das Löten zu trainieren. SMD Widerstände/Kondensatoren an/ablöten, Leitungen auf SMD Bauteile anlöten usw. Wenn du sicher im Umgang bist kannst du dich an richtige Karten machen.


----------



## xEbo (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*



der8auer schrieb:


> Naja die Frage ist was du löten möchtest  Eine teure Lötstation bringt dir auch nicht viel wenn du generell sehr wenig Löterfahrung hast.
> 
> Ich habe mit sowas angefangen: Link
> 
> Ist nicht die beste Lötstation aber zum lernen reicht es  Würde dir empfehlen eine defekte Grafikkarte zu nehmen und dort das Löten zu trainieren. SMD Widerstände/Kondensatoren an/ablöten, Leitungen auf SMD Bauteile anlöten usw. Wenn du sicher im Umgang bist kannst du dich an richtige Karten machen.


 
Würdest du vielleicht ein paar Erfahrungen mit der RDS80 teilen? Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einer sinnvollen Erweiterung meines Experimentiertisches. Ich hab gehört die RDS soll ein recht starres Kabel zum Kolben haben.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Ok danke, werd ich mir demnächst mal holen und ein bisschen üben


----------



## Vaykir (23. Januar 2012)

Findet einer nen Link zu den Kupferlitzen?

Hab sie.
...und schweineteuer. 30€ pro rolle oO

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17416&promotionareaSearchDetail=005


----------



## der8auer (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Die hier verwende ich  LiFY Hochflexible Decoder-Litze 1 x 0.05 mm² Schwarz 25 m Conrad im Conrad Online Shop

Das verwende ich als Lötfett: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/826089/LOeTFETT-50-G/SHOP_AREA_17588

Wenn man vorischtig und sparsam damit umgeht kann man das auch für Grafikkarten usw nehmen. Ganz so empfindlich sind die Karten  dann auch nicht 




xEbo schrieb:


> Würdest du vielleicht ein paar Erfahrungen mit der  RDS80 teilen? Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einer sinnvollen  Erweiterung meines Experimentiertisches. Ich hab gehört die RDS soll ein  recht starres Kabel zum Kolben haben.


 
Ja es ist recht starr aber dafür sehr robust. Auch wenn du mit dem Lötkolben mal ans Kabel kommst schmilzt es nicht direkt weg. Es ist aber ziemlich lang und hat mich deshalb beim Löten noch nie gestört.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Einige Lötteile hinzugefügt.
Weitere Empfehlungen gerne gesehen.


PS: fast hätte ich den Thread nicht wieder gefunden


----------



## der8auer (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Billig WLP welche sich auch gut für extreme OC eignet z.B. bei älteren Karten oder CPUs (nicht gerade GTX580)

Habe ich jahrelang verwendet: LEITPASTE 35GR - Wärmeleitpaste, Metalloxydpulver, 35gr- Tube bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Ich habe meine komplette Ausbildung und auch sonst nur mit Link gelötet. Fernseher, Radio, Playstation I u II,... alles geht man muss nur aufpassen 
Als Lötzinn nutze ich immer etwas mit integrierten Fett. Sn60 Pb40.


----------



## *SubZone* (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

es kommt drauf an wie oft du löten möchtest und was genau du löten willst ich denke das jede lötstation ab 50€ oder bist 50€ wie auch immer recht anfänger freundlich ist. kann mich natürlich auch irren aber ich denke mit ner normalen biste schon gut bedient brauchst halt nur nen lötkolben von dem rest halte ich persönlich nichts


----------



## Oliver (1. März 2012)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Einfacher Klarlack ist auch super, um den PCB zu isolieren, wenn auch in unseren Breitengraden nicht wirklich notwendig.


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Diverse OC-Komponenten aus dem der8auer.de Shop hinzugefügt.


----------



## C43Z42 (10. März 2013)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Hab grad n paar Sachen zusammen gesucht. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen dass ich auf conrad.biz war... (!= conrad.de ?!)
Kam mir erst komisch vor weil ich das noch nie gesehen hatte. Wiki sagt .biz ist nur ne toplevel domain fuer Firmen Das haette ich jetzt auch einfach so aktzeptiert, jedoch kam ich mit den gleichen Produkten bei .biz nur auf 85euro und bei conrad.de auf 103euro.  
Seiten sahen auch komplet gleich aus, was ja bekanntlich nichts heissen muss. 
Hat von euch schon mal wer auf der .biz Seite bestellt oder boeses gehoert? Werde morgen mal bei conrad durch klingeln was die dazu sagen...
Evt. wird bei .biz nicht von Deutschland als Verkaufsort ausgegangen => andere Preisgestalltung + saftiges shipping?


----------



## der8auer (10. März 2013)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

conrad.biz ist für Reseller bzw. Geschäftskunden


----------



## C43Z42 (10. März 2013)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

aah  danke, wieder was gelernt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2013)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Was übrigens bedeutet, dass die angegebenen Preise zzgl. MwSt. sind (wie da auch steht). Also rechne nochmal nach


----------



## C43Z42 (14. März 2013)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

oh doch garnicht mal mehr so geil x)


----------



## lioline40 (24. März 2016)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob diese Fühler flexibel sind? Oder ob es sich um eine feste "Stange" handelt?

K-Type Temperaturfühler -200 bis 1000°C bei Conrad.de


----------



## minicoopers (24. März 2016)

*AW: [Shop-Archiv] Overclocking Ausrüstung*

Die Fühler selbst sind flexibel.


----------

